# Basic layout of my daughters website



## Alyssajns24 (Dec 28, 2004)

All photography and make up done be me... I was testing out some new makeup from christmas for future shoots and my daughter was a willing participant. My how she has grown tell me how old you think she is...

http://www.flutterbystudios.org/Kiki/front.htm

No links or info yet...just the pics...click on her to click through the pics


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 28, 2004)

She's pretty.

As for the site, unless I'm missing something, a "flow" is completely missing. It's all linear. You have to go through photos to get to music, then to interests.  From a design perspective, that's terrible.  You need to either come up with a menu, links on the side with frames, etc.

I like the colors, but I almost wonder if having a huge, posed picture of her on every single page is too much. Some may even see that as arrogant.  Most sites have an "about" link where you can view info on the photographer. And unless she took her own portraits, they're not her work anyway.

Also, definitely get rid of the borders around the images. When you click them you see a big square around them.

My $.02


----------



## Alyssajns24 (Dec 28, 2004)

The design is not anywhere near complete..this was just a place to see each different page...as for her pic on each page, it is her page and she wanted a model looking page...How could a child be arrogant??And thank you she is very pretty....


----------

